# Frightening Lightning Invisible Man



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, it's official now! I will have copies of this kit in FL packaging, with glow parts included, at Chiller as an exclusive. Limited to 240 kits, it's priced at $35. If there are leftovers, they will be available through the Moebius website. You can e-mail to be put on the list if you'd like, I would think these will sell out fast after the show. I'll try to post a picture of the box art soon, but I may not get around to it as I am on the road to Chiller now.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PM sent...I don't want to miss out on these Babies!!!!:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

PM also sent Frank.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Sent pm


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Another pm headed your way. 
I love glow kits.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I sent him an email. Now to try and scrounge up another 35 big ones LOL...I'm squeezing blood from a turnip here..


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

PM sent!!! Thanks, Frank!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

PM sent....THANKS Frank!

MMM


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Another PM sent Frank from a "Big Kid"...

Thank-you for what you have done for us!!!

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wondering which parts will be Glow in the Dark? Not that it Matters ...just curious
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

The invisible parts glow.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM sent Frank.:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW, tried to send PM, but, your box is full!!

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, who's a popular lad then????.....

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You can send him an email through his website, as I did. I got an answer pretty quick too that way.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Just wondering which parts will be Glow in the Dark? Not that it Matters ...just curious
> Mcdee



I don't have a glow sprue in front of me, but basically head, hands, feet, and I think some bandages. I wish I had one with me I could see! My mailbox here fills too often, please use the website address of [email protected], it's much easier for me. Thanks again!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

GREAT NEWS! I was hoping the clear parts would be left clear! good show!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

The golw kits usually have both versions of the glow parts....so you'd still get all the clear parts....but if the lab stuff is/was glow...then you'd have twice as much lab stuff and glowing lab stuff is a good thing! I could always use more lab stuff....but I don't always need two heads...or two left hands.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahh yes that is a good point! Almost forgot!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The problem with adding more than one sprue is the size of the kit already. If you already have one, you know it's a tight fit as is. I was hoping to add more, but there was no way it was going to fit!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

That box sure was jam packed with parts! And thats the way we likes em! Sounds like you picked the best parts to have in glow anyway. Those are the kinds of parts that would haved glowed if it was made by Aurora.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Any Plans for Square Box Glow version? I plan for multiple buys if this is the case.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I picked up a glow kit & met Frank today at chiller. A great guy. Also picked up a regular kit (he was sold out) I'm glad to support his endeavors. By the way, Iron man, the mummy & monster scenes look great.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Is the box different for the glow kit?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

JimW said:


> Is the box different for the glow kit?


Same box as the non glow except the glow version has the frighten lighten bolt going down the front of the box and on the side says Chiller Exclusive 2008 and then the number of the kit and how many were made wich is 240


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

the frightening lightning bolt is actually a sticker- I can feel it through the shrinkwrap, which I'm not opening


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Moebius-Aurora-...76046257QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380076046257&
Man....Already????
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Yea...did you read what he stated..."this kit is already sold out in non-glow" ...what is he CRAZY? That kit just came out...I doubt very very much if it is sold out already unless he was stating that it was sold out at the show only???

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the distributors have just sold out on the 1st run of kits, I'm pretty sure Frank will have another run made. That happened pretty quick with the Seaview too!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Frank has sold out the FIRST run of the nonglow kits. He expects more in December. BTW, he sold EVERY glow kit he had at Chiller (I believe HALF the run of 240) and the rest are going fast. Through sheer dumb luck, I was able to purchase kit #2 of 240 (Joanne always takes # 1, but somehow the last case they opened at Chiller was the FIRST case of the run :thumbsup. 
First three Monster Scenes kits (Giant Insect, Dr Deadly and Victim) are heading to distributors now. Other three and Big Frankie are expected in mid-November. Iron Man in January, and BTW, I held the prototype in my hot little hands, and it is FAN-FRIGGIN'-TASTIC! Legs are broken down into calf and thigh subassemblies with a separate knee plate which should make repositioning fairly easy. Not sure about the feet. Biceps and forearms ARE a single unit, but the separation line should be easy to cut with a cutting wheel in a Dremel, a razor saw or even repeated passes with a #11 blade in an x-acto...
Tom


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, the first run is sold out. We are expecting more first week of December. They went much faster than we anticipated. This kit is in no way limited, we will produce as long as there is demand!

As far as a glow kit, there are no immediate plans. Seeing as how the box is just plain full as is, we would have to redesign packaging. No more FL that I can see, we don't want to duplicate exclusives like we did last year. Maybe next year for a glow version...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Unfortunately, the first run is sold out.


I don't know if 'unfortunate' is the word I'd use if I were you 
More like : :woohoo::woohoo::jest::lol::jest::roll:.....Yeah...more like That.
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Moebius said:


> As far as a glow kit, there are no immediate plans. Seeing as how the box is just plain full as is, we would have to redesign packaging. No more FL that I can see, we don't want to duplicate exclusives like we did last year. Maybe next year for a glow version...


I vote for a glow kit! Maybe Moebius could just completely substitute the glow sprues in for the regular parts. Substituting rather than duplicating parts would eliminate the need for a bigger box or otherwise revamped packaging.

And it's good to know the first run of the Invisible Man sold so well. Bodes well for future kits, yes?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

So, Frank, as far as us guys that e-mailed you and got on a list for the glow Invisible man kits......I am assuming that you have some left-overs for us? Or no?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Fink; I spoke to Frank at Chiller, and he held some kits back at home to cover internet orders. I do know he pulled specific #ed kits to fill requests. He will be home Friday to start filling them. I would guess if he doesn't have enough to cover ALL orders, he would fill them based on when the emails were initially sent. If anyone has NOT placed an order, NOW would be the time!
Tom


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info Bwain no more! I did not want to bother Frank right now as I know he HAS to be busy. Between the Chicago expo and then Chiller. I figured someone would ring in. Much appreciated!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

On the Glow IM kits, I need to be in the office to straighten them out. We only assembled a quick batch to get them to Chiller in time, so they still have to be packaged when I get back. I have no idea how many names Angela has on the list, so I can't be sure what is left at this time. I know I have a list here of names I took on the road, and of course dealers have been hounding me for any left-overs. I am sure there will be none to go to dealers, but no number to release at this time as to what is left in the shop from after the show.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update Frank! I forgot to ask for #4 in the Email (kicking myself in the butt now), but if you happened to remember I'm the number 4 man, GREAT! If not I'll take any old number you have, if you have any at all! Thanks again..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...the only number I don't want is #241,,,very bad luck ...
HAPPY HALLOWEEN
Mcdee


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Otto; I'm PRETTY sure Frank has kit #4 for you (I had kits 2, 4 and 5 in my hands at Chiller, and Frank asked for # 4 back). Is he a customer service kinda guy or WHAT?! And before anyone asks, #2 is not going ANYWHERE, and #5 is already gone, LOL.
Tom


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bwain, WOW...I'm kinda shocked..This goes beyond customer service, its more like psychic phenomenon..Frank, If you saved it for me, you are DA MAN! Even If not, your still da man! Thanks!


----------

